# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Make it easier to save a thread so you can find it later

## BroJoe

Perhaps it's because I'm so new and don't know how to yet... but that would be awesome if there was an easy way to save threads and excel files on the cloud or on your actual account so that you can come back and use it at a later date.

----------


## FDibbins

Hi BroJoe and welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

you can do what you want bu selecting "thread tools" (on the right, 1 line below where it says the name of the thread)

----------


## BroJoe

Thank you FDibbins! 
But does this work if it's not my thread? or in other words if I am just reading someone elses thread and code is provided is there a way to save it on my profile or is this just a message board? 
I guess I'm thinking of a PinTrest but on this actual Forum site? 
If you give stars to a thread is there a place to view the Threads that you gave 5 stars to?
With Respect,
 :Smilie:

----------


## BroJoe

Oh! I see! You just email the thread to yourself... Right?  :Wink:

----------


## arlu1201

BroJoe,

In the thread  tools dropdown, you can select Subscribe to this thread.  When you do this, it will remain under the "Subscriptions" folder in your profile so that you can view it at a later date.  Also if anyone provides an update or replies to the thread, you will get an email notification about it.

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks Arlette, on re=reading, i saw i had neglected to include the "subscribe" part.

----------


## arlu1201

Np  :Smilie:  it happens sometimes.

----------

